# Erde in den Teich geschwämmt...



## Mink (5. März 2008)

Hallo ihr lieben Teich :crazy :crazy !

Habe nach dem lauen Lüftchen die Tage ein Problem am Teich...  

Und zwar wurde, wie der Titel schon verrät, eine nicht genau bekannte menge Erde in den Teich geschwämmt. Einfach zum  

Nun die Frage: Gibt es eine "einfache" Möglichkeit die Erde wieder los zu werden? Habe schon ein paar ,ohne Waschmittel gekochte, Bettlaken in den alten Biofilter gepackt. Da bielb auch einiges drinn hängen. Aber nun bleibt nicht mal mehr was in nem Kaffeefilter hängen.

Es hat sich jetzt in Bachlauf und am Rad eine gut zu erkennende, extrem feine, Schicht abgesetzt.

Das Wasser ist jedoch noch immer sehr Trübe. Vorher konnte ich immer ca. 100cm tief sehen... Nun sind es nichtmal 10cm!!!

Hat jemand noch einen Tip ausser nen Teilwasserwechsel? Habe noch ca. 2m² sauberes Regenwasser...

Hätte aber ehrlich gesagt lieber eine technische Lösung. :beeten 

Würden so feine Partikel auch mit einem Eiweißabschäumer ausgetragen?  

Weil seit dem der Teich so trübe ist schäumt der Einlauf auch stark!?!
Oder liegt das nun am Überschuß an Nährstoffen?

Bin über jeden Tip und Anregung dankbar!

Lieben Gruß

Martin


PS: Für alle die sich schon gedanken machen, mein Filterprojekt läuft noch, der Erdhügel war der Aushub für die geplattete Stellfläche... :?


----------



## Jürgen-V (5. März 2008)

*AW: Erde in den Teich geschwämmt...*

hallo
das wäre mal eine herausforderung.
pumpe anschliessen und in einem tag wäre das wasser glasklar.
hol mich einfach ab, mein tf ist mobil. 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Mink (6. März 2008)

*AW: Erde in den Teich geschwämmt...*

Hi Jürgen!

Mim Trommelfiler!?! Wie fein würde der denn Filtern?

Habe mal etwas "Schlamm" vom Rand aufgewirbelt... das ist Superfein und im Kaffeefilter blieb kaum was drinn hängen...

Aber den Fischen gehts gut und scheint es auch gut zu gefallen. Die fühlen unbehelligt und Wuseln mehr denn je. *g* 

Oder ich mache nun einfach den neuen Filter fertig und gucke was passiert!?!


----------



## Annett (6. März 2008)

*AW: Erde in den Teich geschwämmt...*

Hallo Martin,

wie wäre es, soviel wie möglich mit einem Schlammsauber abzusaugen ohne das abgesaugte Wasser zurückzuleiten?
Wenn Du 2m³ ordentliches Regenwasser hast und auf die Karbonathärte im Teich achtest, sollte das gut gehen.
Aber bitte bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen nicht gleich losrennen und machen. Die Fische sollten schon aktiv sein..... sonst hast Du am Ende keine mehr. :?


----------



## Jürgen-V (6. März 2008)

*AW: Erde in den Teich geschwämmt...*

hallo martin
ich befürchte da nix gutes.:? 
bei meinem kumpel war es mal ähnlich.er hatte eine etwa 1cm feine "schlammschicht" im ganzen teich. jedesmal wenn die fische gründelten wirbelten sie die auf. er hatte deshalb nie ganz sauberes wasser. 
wir haben dann das ganze wasser abgepumpt (ca 40m3 ) und mit besen und schaufel gereinigt. 
jetzt hat er wieder sauberes wasser.

das war damals leider die einzige möglichkeit.
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Mink (6. März 2008)

*AW: Erde in den Teich geschwämmt...*

Hmm, das klingt nun nicht nach dem was ich hören wollte...

Werde nun nochmal mit nem Sandfilter nen Versuch starten und dann wirds wohl auf nen Teilwasserwechsel hinauslaufen...

Aber danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Jürgen-V (6. März 2008)

*AW: Erde in den Teich geschwämmt...*

warte doch noch ein bischen
ist doch noch viel zu kalt für dich und die fische 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Mink (6. März 2008)

*AW: Erde in den Teich geschwämmt...*

Also ist die trübe Brühe nicht schlimm sondern nur unansehnlich?
Naja, eigendlich klar, ist ja nur guter Mutterboden... *g*

Dann werde ich nun mal in Ruhe alles vorbereiten und wenns Wasser mal was wärmer ist, alles durchziehen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Frank (7. März 2008)

*AW: Erde in den Teich geschwämmt...*

Hallo Martin,

ich will dich nicht beunruhigen.

Aber ich denke nicht, das es allein bei der Trübung des Wassers bleibt.
Mit dem einschwämmen von "gutem Mutterboden" hast du dir wahrscheinlich gleichzeitig zusätzliche Nährstoffe für das sowieso im Frühjahr kommende Algenwachstum mit eingebracht. 
Außerdem kann es sein, je nach dem, ob in der eingeschwämmten Erde noch Reste von Kunstdünger o. ä. vorhanden sind, das deine Wasserwerte sich verschlechtern. :? 

Zu einem "aktiven" Eingreifen wird dir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt wohl noch niemand raten, aber die Wasserwerte solltest du schon kontrollieren.
Am besten mit einem Tröpfchentest. Der ist am genauesten.


----------



## Mink (7. März 2008)

*AW: Erde in den Teich geschwämmt...*

Hi Frank!

Also das ich mit einigem an Algen rechnen muß ist mir klar.

Um Kunstdünger, Pflanzenschutzmittel oder andere Schadstoffe mache ich mir keine Gedanken. Soetwas wird bei uns im Garten und besonders in Teichnähe nicht eingesetzt.

Aber die Wasserwerte werde ich auf jedenfall im Auge behalten.

Vielen dank für den Tip!


----------



## Wilm (8. März 2008)

*AW: Erde in den Teich geschwämmt...*

Hallo Martin,
das mit der Erde ist ärgerlich, aber leider nicht mehr ungeschehen zu machen.
Probier mal folgendes, es hat bei mir recht gut geholfen:

Kauf Dir Teichflies und lege dieses in den Bachlauf. Ein Kaffeefilter schafft zum einen nicht das Volumen, zum anderen ist es auch hauchdünn. In meinem alten Bachlauf ( knapp 2m ) hatte ich Flies liegen und konnte damit einen wesentlichen Teil von Schwebstoffen abfangen.

Ich das Flies voll, einfach zum trocknen aufhängen und später mit einer Wurzelbürste wieder sauber schrubben. 

Hoffe, eine weitere Idee mit eingebracht zu haben.

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------

